# Parasite in Cichlid tank?



## dmharris (Mar 27, 2013)

Are these just planaria? They showed up crawling around on the glass inside the aquarium. I might be overfeeding these fatties and need to do a good gravel vacuuming. I'm a lazy ass and have been avoiding gravel vacumming in my 60g planted tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like a valid deductions.


----------

